# Resume Help



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Is there anyone with experience doing resumes with a military background, that wouldn't mind me asking them a few questions? 

-Thanks!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a lot of resume experience, but not with regard to military. Did you check out any of these sites for help?

MilitaryHire: Career Resources

CareerProPlus - Samples of Military Resumes

 Military Resume Tips and Examples | Get a Civilian Job

Military Resume - Sample Military Resumes and Examples

If you need a place to start, look for a sample that is similar to what you want and fill in your info. That will give you an idea what you need and then you can play around with it. Good luck.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you for these links, I'm asking a few people I served with if I can borrow from their resumes. My job had a lot of different functions and I'm not exactly sure what I should include/exclude


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I don't know what your status is regarding the military, but I know we have a pretty thorough resume seminar on base here for people transitioning to civilian jobs..may be something to look into if you can.


----------

